# 3 YO Golden in Rutherford NC



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Gah, one of many times when I wish I had the ability to take in a second dog. I hope one of the rescues grabs him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This Golden boy is currently listed in the Shelter's Lost Dog Section, he won't be available until the hold time is up. The two closest Golden Rescues to where he is, is the Charlotte GR Club in Charlotte, NC and Foothills GR Rescue in Greenville, SC, they are about the same distance from this shelter.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Hoping his owner finds him....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> Hoping his owner finds him....


I went directly to the shelter's website, took me awhile before I found his listing, he wasn't with the Pet Community Center and he wasn't listed under Available dogs for adoption, so I looked in the Lost Dog Section and there he was....

The two GR Rescues could contact the shelter to find out when he would be available. Most of the shelters here in NC, if a dog isn't claimed by the owners, it has to be made available to the public for adoption for 2-3 days before a Rescue can take him. Not sure if that's the case with this shelter or not-it was not in the area that the GR Rescue I was with covered. All of our shelters had different policies and hold times because they were in different counties.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I do know that the OP of this on facebook tagged a bunch of people including at least 2 Golden rescues. She is also from your area so I'm pretty certain she is aware of which rescues to contact. I didnt realize he was alost odg at this point, so he will probably have to wait for the hold like you said and then available to the public. Best case scenario...his owner is looking for him and finds him at the shelter!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Geez*

Geez

Praying his owners find him or one of the rescues saves him!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Hoping to have found this dogs owner. Spoke to the owners of lost dog in NC. They lost him in Hatteras VA during evacuations. He could have been taken by anyone, so the distance is not that important. They saw the photo and they still arent certain, they felt their dog had longer hair, but he did have a black spot on his tonue as does this dog. I'm thinking they may have shaved this dog down alittle, but who knows....If I hear anything, I will post. Unfortunately, this shelter is closed for the day and will be closed on Thursday also.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom


Thanks for contacting them, you never know. Wow, the shelter is closed today hope they are open Friday!






ARE these the people you called?
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...e=1&cmntid=242586699119117#!/patricia.g.titus
MISSING SINCE 8/23 PM...ALERT !!! MISSING GOLDEN RETRIEVER !!! PLEASE NETWORK WITH THIS INFORMATION !! Hatteras, NORTH CAROLINA...DJ IS MISSING !!! DJ is a 3 1/2 year old Golden Retriever who went MISSING !! Reddish gold, with blonde/white on his chest, black spot on his tongue. CONTACT WITH ANY INFORMATION PLEASE.. Matt @ 757-651-6288 ...(9/1 ..ALERT FOR MISSING GOLDEN RETRIEVER BOY !!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

HAS BEEN ADOPTED TODAY!!! A facebook friend/rescuer decided she would try to rescue this guy, since he obviously doesnt belong to the person in the "lost" thread" in Hatteras. She made some calls today to get the ball rolling, and found out he has been adopted today! GREAT news!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Jax's Mom*, thanks much for the this wonderful update, so glad this boy has found a home.


----------

